# i need Front turn signals for a project



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Im putting a dasher grille on my fox, and need turn signals seeing as i dont have any
i dont want to cut the grille because it would worsen the structural integrity of the grille
so i was wondering, do they make these front turn signals still?
or does someone have some they would be willing to sell?
i know this should be in the classifieds, but it is more along the lines of a kid wondering if they are still made, or available somewhere
(which im assuming htey arent, just wondering)


----------



## sttngboy (Sep 3, 2005)

*Re: i need Front turn signals for a project (ianwilson)*

I have front ones off of a 87 Quantum. But I dont think they would work.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Quantum versions will not work.
You will have a better chance at looking at LED trailer or motorcycle lights,


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Hmmm.
Interesting idea.
I Didnt think of that!!!


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

Can anyone get me a part number of the front turn signals of a dasher?
the one with the 4 round headlights.
Ill go to the VDub dealer and see if theres any hidden anywhere.
(i think its the mid 70s one, not sure though)


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Lol.... trying to find "new" Dasher turn signals... if you find any let me know








on the other hand... I have a pair of dasher turnsigs sitting in a box I'd sell for a firstborn child, a kidney, plus cash


----------



## ianwilson (Dec 10, 2009)

well, i ahve a kidney i could spare..
to the bedroom!
ship in 9 months?
i apologize for this post..haha


----------

